# YES! You Can Smoke IN A BAR in L.A. - TONIGHT!



## EPICSMOKEHERE (Jul 27, 2006)

I know this is last minute information (I just found out) but I just wanted to throw out that my wife and I and some work friends will be herfing it up at the Buena Vista Cigar Club in Beverly Hills tonight (10/20). This is a GREAT bar with its own humi and best of all ( and dont ask me how) you can smoke Cigars there INSIDE! We will be getting there around 7PM. If any locals can pull it then come and join me! Here's the link to the place....again sorry for the last minute update.

http://buenavistacigarclub.com/

maybe we can set up a formal herf here in the future. But show up tonight if you can! Rigo's (the owner) only caveat is that you have to smoke his smokes but he's got a good selection.

THIS PLACE F*ING ROCKS

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## magicsmoke (Jun 4, 2006)

EPICSMOKEHERE said:


> Rigo's (the owner) only caveat is that you have to smoke his smokes...


I'll drink his liquor and flirt with his wife if he's giving away cigars!


----------



## EPICSMOKEHERE (Jul 27, 2006)

magicsmoke said:


> I'll drink his liquor and flirt with his wife if he's giving away cigars!


he marks em up about 2 bucks over normal. I think a Punch robusto Maddy cost me $8. But hey it's a bar, what do you expect? It's so worth it IMO.


----------



## EPICSMOKEHERE (Jul 27, 2006)

Last call bump to the top! I really should had planned this better.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

I would have loved to smoke a cigar in there on the Left Coast! One of the most frustrating places to be in the country to be for a cigar smoker!

Enjoy! Smoke em up!


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Just saw this post, but I was there long enough to nub a torp.


----------



## EPICSMOKEHERE (Jul 27, 2006)

calistogey said:


> Just saw this post, but I was there long enough to nub a torp.


You were there last Friday night!?


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Yup.


----------

